# Summer/Fall Kidding Watch =D Bella Kidded 10/2 PICS pg 17



## helmstead (Apr 7, 2011)

Yay for warmer weather!  Hopefully our breedings have taken for our spring and summer kiddings.

Just like my winter thread, I'm going to put these all in one place...it worked so well.  I'm going to carry over our 2011 buck and doe totals, too.  Hopefully those doelings will catch up  For once, I'd love to have a pink year.

Tally:

Total Does - 40
Total Bucks - 48

HM M Dulce x Flame - 2 does
HM Sassy x Merlot - 1 buck
HM Emma x Merlot - 1 doe, 1 buck
GK Flicka x Flame - 1 doe, 1 buck
HM Sarah Lee x Epi - 1 doe, 1 buck
GM Witchcraft x Epi - 2 bucks
HM Java Latte x NeYo - 1 doe, 1 buck
CHW Susie Q x CHW Hocus Pocus - 1 buck
CK Northern Lights x Flame - 1 doe DOA, 2 bucks
KA BH Sheza Hottie x NeYo - 1 doe
HM Sugar x Merlot - 2 does
HM Marybelle x DLux - 2 does, 1 buck
LTE Kirby x Flame - 1 buck
LW Cocoa Puffs x Epiphus - 1 doe, 2 bucks
PoT Morning Star x PGCH Douglas Fairbanks - 1 buck
AW White Princess x Chippendale - 1 doe
OS Blue Bella x Flame - 1 doe, 2 bucks


----------



## helmstead (Apr 7, 2011)

First up for our spring kiddings will be Helmstead Minis M Dulce, a FF.






She is bred to MCH Kids Corral LL Fire Flame VG


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 7, 2011)

Your buck/doe totals aren't too bad. Pretty close to 50/50.


----------



## Araylee (Apr 7, 2011)

OOh I think she's beauuuuutiful! Betya get some gorgeous babies! Fingers crossed for pink!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't WAIT to see what Dulce gives you!  I'll cross my fingers she produces twin does like her twin sister did for us her ff!


----------



## helmstead (May 5, 2011)

Dulce is NEVER gonna kid   She's been building her udder forever, and it's getting some SIZE to it.  We're taking her to a show this weekend, hopefully she doesn't decide Mother's Day is THE day.

(shouldn't have said that, huh?)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

Oh, now you're in trouble Kate.  Big time.  Well, if it's any consolation her twin sister kidded so easily that I don't believe she even realized she'd just given birth!  And to twins, no less.   I can EASILY imagine her having dropped them right in the show ring.


----------



## helmstead (May 5, 2011)

Too bad it's not a 2 day show - she'd be a junior doe the first day and a senior doe in milk the second!  LOL


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Too bad it's not a 2 day show - she'd be a junior doe the first day and a senior doe in milk the second!  LOL


 

Heck, you could even show her jr kids on day 2.  Gonna have to tell ADGA it's a rush job on the registration though...


----------



## helmstead (May 19, 2011)

Dulce had a textbook FF delivery and graced us with TWIN DOES!



Helmstead Minis F Fashionmodel









Helmstead Minis FF Party Dress


----------



## Roll farms (May 19, 2011)

Wahoo!  Congrats....keepers?? eta, LOVING them both, but that 1st one's a real beaut!


----------



## helmstead (May 20, 2011)

None retained here, too many reservations to fill...and I'm waiting on a couple other does bred to Flame to retain off of, not to mention some other breedings we're excited about.


----------



## Roll farms (May 20, 2011)

Well, ya can't be mad about a long waiting list.  Congrats again...


----------



## jodief100 (May 20, 2011)

Very Cute!  Congratulations.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 20, 2011)

The little buckskin could be Gabby's!   Just splash a little roaning on her and they'd be twins.  Congrats and way to go Dulce!!!


----------



## helmstead (May 20, 2011)

Party HAS the trademark neck roaning from Velvet!  Not as thick as Gabs, but there.  She definitely got the CV head and neck.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 20, 2011)

How funny!  Gabby's roaning has gotten more extensive over time.  Party is going to be a looker, that's for sure!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 21, 2011)

Very nice girls! Congratulations!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 21, 2011)

They are so cute...


----------



## helmstead (May 23, 2011)

Had to brag on Dulce's FF udder   Better than expected attachment and she NAILS the 1/3rd rule!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 23, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (May 23, 2011)

Next up to kid will be two of our NMGA does that we bred to Merlot before he left for GA.  Both are really putting on their udders.

HM Sassy, who can be due 5/31 and into June.






And also HM Emma, our Mini Silkie, who is probably due 6/23.





Of course I'm hoping for blue eyes and moonspots .  Sassy was bred to Merlot for her last freshening and had a solid black, blue eyed doeling...be interesting to see if we get a repeat or something a little flashier.


----------



## PattySh (May 23, 2011)

Congrats on twin doelings, they are adorable. Wow that doe has a really nice udder!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 23, 2011)

Yay, Merlot babies!


----------



## jodief100 (May 23, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Next up to kid will be two of our NMGA does that we bred to Merlot before he left for GA.  Both are really putting on their udders.


They are nice looking does!  I really like the silky one.   Can you please tell me what NMGA means?  And why do these two have horns?  I thought dairy goats were supposed to be disbudded?


----------



## helmstead (May 23, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> They are nice looking does!  I really like the silky one.   Can you please tell me what NMGA means?  And why do these two have horns?  I thought dairy goats were supposed to be disbudded?


NMGA is just a height registry for miniature goats.  We register all our grade does with them.

Our entire original herd had horns when we bought them.  And it's acceptable on Silkies.  BUT - these are OLD photos of these girls, we've banded their horns off since, and plan to get new pics of them this summer _sans pas_ horns


----------



## helmstead (Jun 6, 2011)

I was busy moving the newest does to our herd into their appropriate pens now that they're done with quarantine/copper and BoSe boluses/etc...and checked out the herd Loud Mouth to see how she was progressing.  

Might as well add Loud Mouth to the thread, she's got a udder coming on!  I have her first possible due date to be 7/8/11 - so she should be due after Sassy and Emma.

(really, it's GK Flicka - who is bred to MCH Fire Flame)


----------



## helmstead (Jun 29, 2011)

Sassy's buck (sold)









Emma's blue eyed and moonspotted buck (sold)









Emma's moonspotted doe (retained)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Jun 29, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHH.  Adorable!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 29, 2011)

Because Emma is HIS goat, DH got to name the retained doe kid.  

He named her Em's Sheila.    She doesn't look like a Sheila to me, and I'm terrible at an Aussie accent, so I can't make it sound good LOL


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 29, 2011)

I love Sheila!  Tell DH I think it's perfect.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 29, 2011)

oh, I'm in love!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

It's Flicka's turn.  Ligs gone, cervix ready...can't feel feet yet so she's gonna drag this one out I guess.  I'd like to hope there's 2 this time, but by how big this kid looks as it kicks around in there I think she just has a single...again.  Brat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope your birth goes better than the alpaca birth I had this morning. Cria had choanal atresia (blocked nasal passages) and a VERY bad heart murmur (could feel the heart murmur through your hand). Vet had to come out and put her down. I always feel so bad and I had to call the owner who has already had a bad year with crias. Now mama alpaca is laying by her dead cria. I'm hoping she will figure it out and leave and go out in the field with the rest of the girls.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

That's awful!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Karen.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2011)

That is so sad.  I hope your week gets better


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

Karen...I think you've jinxed me.  Dealing with a dystocia now, came in for a few minutes to give the doe and rest and see what she can do on her own before I go all the way in...:/


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh no!  C'mon Flicka, you can do it.  Good luck with her Kate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 1, 2011)

Man, I hope everything goes ok. Hopefully she just needed some alone time and you go out there and the kids are out.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

Very tangled, coming out in all direction...BUCK/DOE TWINS!  I just had my arm up one of the smallest does we own...LOL...but it was worth it!

She's ALWAYS had singles, this is awesome!  She's a little confused though haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

Here they are...

Helmstead Minis FF Stoked (buck)










Helmstead Minis FF Flicker (doe)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoo hoo!  Beautiful babies!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 3, 2011)

Next up:

Gypsy Moon Witchcraft, bred to Buttin'Heads Epiphus





1st possible 7/16, saw bred for 7/31

Helmstead Minis Sarah Lee, bred to Buttin'Heads Epiphus





1st possible 7/23 - never saw the deed but I think this 1st possible is right on.


----------



## PJisaMom (Jul 3, 2011)

images moved or deleted?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 3, 2011)

:/ I've been organizing my online albums, will add back shortly.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 3, 2011)

They are so cute!  Congratulations.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 3, 2011)

So precious!  I'm glad you were there to help.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarah kidded with Epi's first ever litter - buck/doe twins!  Will post pics soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see pics!


 I emailed some to you!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on all the new babies, they're all so cute!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 20, 2011)

Epi kids, oh boy!  Can't wait to see.  Does that mean Miss Shug is next?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see them !


----------



## helmstead (Jul 20, 2011)

Buck kid:










Doe kid:


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 20, 2011)

Epiphus did such a nice job! I just love them.


----------



## RPC (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice kids that little girl is trying to show you she wants to be in the show ring in the first picture. For the second year we are penned next to ND's, at our fair, and our boers look huge next to them. But I think if they could be sold in our fair auction I would just have to get a couple. Even the moms could still fit in my lap.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 21, 2011)

They are PRECIOUS!  Oh I want one.  After reading about these sweet, intelligent (read the thread about their escape habits) I am falling for these creatures.   But alas, I can only admire from a distance because I live in an area that you can not have these types of animals.  It's really not a good thing to have farm animals in the suburbs.  

But I will admire and cheer your success from a distance.  Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 21, 2011)

adorable babies! congrats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cute!  Love the black/white combo on your boy.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 22, 2011)

Witchy's next...ligs pretty much gone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't wait to see more pics of Epi kids!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 22, 2011)

She kidded this evening  Twin gorgeous moonspotted bucklings...


----------



## RPC (Jul 22, 2011)

Man with you and Kim having kids right now its killing me I want babies or even just a new goat. January seems so far away. By the way they look nice congrats.


----------



## Mama2B&D&nowgoatstoo (Jul 22, 2011)

Adorable!!!! Your little buck reminds me alot of my Wiley man who was just born the 11th and is black and white


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 23, 2011)

The first buck does look just like Sandy's kid this year!  Congrats on 2 gorgeous boys and sorry about the danglies!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 23, 2011)

That top buck's gorgeous!

Congrats and sorry bout the boys...unless you wanted boys...then yay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG, they are so cute!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm only seeing one - is it just me?  Regardless, he's a cutie!  I'm sure the other one is a cutie too!  Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone...and 7...they're both there, one photo of each kid LOL


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that's weird?!  I can see both now but before only the lower picture was showing up for me.  And he is a cutie - but that top guy is VERY handsome!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jul 23, 2011)

They're adorable


----------



## helmstead (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Marybelle will be next - she's bred to HM C Heza D Lux (his first kids).  Blue eyes possible.

An old picture of MB (as a yearling)






DLux


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck and thinking piink!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, Karen.  I need to get you new photos of all the Epi kids...it has been an interesting couple of weeks with them but they're really changing, too.  The little moonspotted Epi clone boy is NICE.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it hot where you are, Helmstead?  I'm curious if you notice a difference between your winter kiddings and your summer kiddings.  Do the kids do equally well?  I've had some late lambs the past 2 years and they never seem to thrive as well in the heat as the lambs do when it's cold out.  Just curious if you see a difference in your kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 27, 2011)

I certainly hope interesting week wasn't anything bad. I bet they are changing. I found that a few of the Categorised kids actually ended up with moonspots. They weren't there when they were born but by 8 weeks old, they had them and the color went all the way down to the skin.


----------



## crazyland (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG They are just gorgeous!  
Why do you have to be so far away?  lol I got to figure out what I wanna do anyways, can't fall for every cute boy I see.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 27, 2011)

Fluffy pics of Witchy's kids please.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 27, 2011)

OK f i n e here are your fluffy pictures...



Helmstead Minis E Cauldron (retained for now per the hubby, who is in love with him)










Helmstead Minis E Apprentice (available)


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 27, 2011)

Helmstead Minis E Cauldron and I have a deep connection.  He was constipated for days 1 and 2, I was kind enough to resolve his problem.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 27, 2011)

Like I said...it's love...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 27, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Is it hot where you are, Helmstead?  I'm curious if you notice a difference between your winter kiddings and your summer kiddings.  Do the kids do equally well?  I've had some late lambs the past 2 years and they never seem to thrive as well in the heat as the lambs do when it's cold out.  Just curious if you see a difference in your kids.


Just saw this - hot is not the word...Hades comes to mind.  Heat indexes have been in the 110+ area for a couple or three weeks, actual temps near 100, and it's in the 90s in the shade.  Humid enough to cut, hard to breath and you sweat but there's no point because there's no breeze.  We have box fans all over the barn.

All that said, the kids are doing fine.  BUT these last 4, born in the crux of it, have been a little slow to the bottle idea and one retained his meconium, which is unusual (a first for us, actually)...so ??.  Normally it's not quite this hot, but I haven't had issues in the heat to speak of.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 27, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Helmstead Minis E Cauldron and I have a deep connection.  He was constipated for days 1 and 2, I was kind enough to resolve his problem.


It's funny that you say this.  I had a little guy here that I had to give an enema to for 10 days straight.  He loves me.  I love him.  We have a bond now.  

Having said that, I'm extremely glad to NOT be squirting soapy water up his backside anymore.  Though the kids thought it was great to watch him toot bubbles!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 28, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Helmstead Minis E Cauldron and I have a deep connection.  He was constipated for days 1 and 2, I was kind enough to resolve his problem.


Are you Mr. Helmstead?   I may be a little slow...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 28, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!  Well, hopefully you'll get some relief soon!  We had a week of over 106-110 heat indexes, but now it's back down to the low-mid 90's.  Sounds like with "normal" summers the heat isn't a problem with the babies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Goatmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You goat people are amazing in what you will do to help your animals when they are in need.  I've learned a lot on this site about goats and their care.  

Still chuckling about the bubbles.  Kids are great aren't they?


Congratulations on your New Arrival!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 28, 2011)

That is the sweetest little thing ever!  If he happens to fall out of love, let me know!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful....


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, y'all...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 28, 2011)

LOVE him!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 28, 2011)

Those boys are nice but love Cauldron!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 28, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Goatmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and yes you must be.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 28, 2011)

... Don't feel bad, I just made the connection today too...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll claim him, most days...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention Java Latte!  She is getting close, probably will beat Marybelle.  She's rebred to NeYo because she produced the PRETTIEST kids by him last time - including our 2011 Daviess Co. Reserve Supreme Champion Dairy Doe!!  (that's a reserve BIS)


----------



## helmstead (Jul 29, 2011)

apparently Java was online, LOL, she's pushing now.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Jul 29, 2011)

Come on Java!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 29, 2011)

Buck/doe twins


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yay!  Congratulations    I can't wait to see pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 29, 2011)

YAY!!!  Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 29, 2011)

Here they are...and they are PRECIOUS.  Still on the fence about retaining the doe kid...I was sooo hoping for moonspots though.

Lightning rarely strikes twice!

K12 - buckling










K13 - doeling









Hopefully everyone else can keep their legs crossed tomorrow, we've got a show to go to.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Here they are...and they are PRECIOUS.  Still on the fence about retaining the doe kid...I was sooo hoping for moonspots though.
> 
> Lightning rarely strikes twice!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!  I think I'm in love!  They are so precious.  No wonder you are on the fence.   The buckling is cute, but the doe, love that one white leg.   Wishing Java and babies all excellent health.   

Could you explain what moonspots are?   I didn't know what a goat was all about until I came to this forum.   They are really amazing and very complex animals.  It would be really interesting to raise.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 29, 2011)

If you look back at Witchy's boys, those circular patches are moonspots.  It's just a color pattern, like pinto or appaloosa markings on a horse...that is desirable because it's flashy.  They can be cream, brown or silver and can never occur on white.  

Thanks, and yep, goats are great and addictive!


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> If you look back at Witchy's boys, those circular patches are moonspots.  It's just a color pattern, like pinto or appaloosa markings on a horse...that is desirable because it's flashy.  They can be cream, brown or silver and can never occur on white.
> 
> Thanks, and yep, goats are great and addictive!


Thanks.  You have an amazing herd.  I went on your site and saw all the different breeds you have.   Please don't laugh at this stupid question, but are these champions through 4-H?  I think this an EXCELLENT organization.  I think the children walk away having  a kinder heart learning to raise livestock.   A learned responsibility and hopefully a true respect for that animal.   

Nice herd from a city slicker.  I have no idea of the "detail" of  how they became champion, but they look like fun to watch and raise.  The kids are just so small and precious.  Yep, it would be interesting to raise a goat.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 30, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 30, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## MissEllie (Aug 1, 2011)

Too cute!  I love the little buck!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 2, 2011)

CHW DF Susie Q, who was accidentally bred to her half brother before I purchased her, kidded Monday with a single polled buckling.  Both parents are polled, so that was expected.  His genitalia look completely normal and he is happy and healthy.  

The good news is, if you wanted to linebreed that closely, aside from both parents being polled, it was a good linebreeding on a PGCH buck...so at least the kid isn't linebred on something undesirable LOL

Susie






Her half brother, Hocus Pocus





The buckling, who will carry the breeder's herdname:


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 2, 2011)

Cute!  Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## crazyland (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats! He is adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cute! Nice when it turns out well.

Next week the goats are getting shorn here so I will email you pictures of the two boys. Cindy's daughter is coming over to help me. I will also let you know how the linear appraisal goes.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cute! Are you going to leave him a buck, or wether him, since he's linebred?


----------



## helmstead (Aug 3, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with a GOOD linebreeding.  I will leave it up to the market demands.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 3, 2011)

Super duper cute!!!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## LittleDarlings (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG!!  Those babies are PRECIOUS!!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 8, 2011)

Had a very busy day yesterday, with two does kidding.

CK Northern Lights, who was bred to Flame, kidded in the middle of the night unattended.  Unfortunately she failed to unwrap one of her triplets, but she did care for two of them.  Twin bucklings.

HM FF Spit Fire










HM FF Supernova









Then, LATE in the evening, KA BH Hottie kidded with a big single doeling by HM TM NeYo

HM N Imma Be


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2011)

OMG that doeling is just a 

The boys are very handsome too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 8, 2011)

Wrap up Supernova and send him to Smithurmonds please.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 8, 2011)

He's nice, isn't he Nicki?!  Ben likes the redder one better...I kinda like Nova better...DOH!  Gonna have to give it a few days.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, handsome!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 8, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> He's nice, isn't he Nicki?!  Ben likes the redder one better...I kinda like Nova better...DOH!  Gonna have to give it a few days.


May just be the way they're standing, but I like Nova's levelness over the loin and hip- his topline looks strong!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been VERY busy!

Friday morning, Sugar kidded for her last time   She was bred to Merlot, and would you believe she gave us TWIN DOELINGS!?  Both are blue eyed, too.  We're retaining one as her replacement.  Beautiful girls.  Sugar, after 9 productive years, deserves her retirement!

Our retained doeling, Helmstead Minis Shug's Bit O Honey











Honey's sister










Friday night, Marybelle kidded with triplets, two does and a buck by HM C Heza D Lux (sold).  One of the doelings has an issue lifting her head, probably due to cramped quarters in-utero...but she's coming around.  The buckling was 1lb 13 oz...itty bitty.

Normal doe










Teeny blue eyed buckling










Doeling with the neck issue










Then, this afternoon, Kirby kidded with a single buckling by Flame


----------



## elevan (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are all very cute!


----------



## ksj0225 (Aug 13, 2011)

VERY busy!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

What absolutely Beautiful kids!  

I'm truly happy for you!      Busy day but looks like it all was worth it.  Special wishes to the sweet little doe with the slight neck issue.


----------



## pekinduck<3er (Aug 13, 2011)

Aww those Kids are really cute!


----------



## arabianequine (Aug 14, 2011)

Very pretty babies there helmstead! I love the coloring on Honey's sister the second pictured baby doe. She is so cute with all that white and blue eyes, then black legs!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats.  Lotsa pink going on.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats all the way around!  I knew Shug would have the prettiest darn kids with Merlot, but I never would have thought twin does!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very cute!!!!!


----------



## foxywench (Aug 14, 2011)

ok so were gonna wrap up honeys sister i LOVE her hair-do LOL!  and the itsy bitsy buckling 
now i need a time machine so this was next year lol.

  that doeling with the crook neck is going to be gorgeous once she straghtens out!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 22, 2011)

Cocoa Puffs kidded 8/15 with triplets by Epi!

Doe - Special K










Buck - Neapolitan









Buck - Kellogg


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 22, 2011)

So cute!  I don't know anything about minis but the middle one is ADORABLE!   I want to put him in my lap pet him and snuggle with him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 22, 2011)

They are way too cute!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 22, 2011)

How is the little one with the neck issues? They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 22, 2011)

Cute!  Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a little behind here.

Morning Star kidded 9/14 with a single polled buckling sired by PGCH CHW CJS Douglas Fairbanks.






Then White Princess kidded 9/18 with a single doeling by LTE Chippendale VG, I had to keep her!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh my those are come cuties!!  I totally agree you have to keep that doeling!!  Her color is amazing.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the next in line!


----------



## helmstead (Sep 29, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the next in line!


Me either!  She had some discharge today, made me look...but is still hanging onto them.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 29, 2011)

Cuties!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 30, 2011)

Love that doeling from White Princess!     Congrats on the babies.  How do you know the buckling is polled?  

as an aside, someone else asked about the wrynecked doeling, how is she doing?


----------



## helmstead (Sep 30, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> How do you know the buckling is polled?
> 
> as an aside, someone else asked about the wrynecked doeling, how is she doing?


I can just *tell* after so many kids.  Head shape, swirls of hair...it's pretty obvious when you've gotten to observe so many baby heads.

Bobble, the head-down girl...she is FABULOUS.  We retained her.  After a month or so of PT on her neck and loin (she was also windswept through the hips) you'd never know she was born with issues.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 1, 2011)

Awwww they are adorable!  

What do you call the color of the doeling? She's beautiful.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2011)

Bella kidded with triplets by MCH/CH/PGCH Fire Flame!  Two bucks and a doe.

Her buck kids we kept from the first breeding to Flame both were awarded their restricted legs this year with very limited showing and did great at Nationals.  I should probably retain the doe!

Buck 1 - blue eyed






Doe





Buck 2 - blue eyed


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the healthy triplets!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 2, 2011)

go on and retain the doe!

Whats one more?  lol

They are beautiful!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 3, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> What do you call the color of the doeling? She's beautiful.


Sorry I missed this, RBF.  I call it taupe.  Generally when her sire produces this color (the same color he was as a kid except with dark points, which his breeder called brown chamoisee), it turns gold by the 1st birthday.  I HOPE she stays taupe, but I'm not holding my breath either!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 3, 2011)

Big congrats to you and Bella- that's a victory indeed.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Oct 3, 2011)

They are adorable.  The doe looks like she is smiling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Oct 3, 2011)

Very adorable.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 3, 2011)

All cute 

Update on the doeling with the bent neck??


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 3, 2011)

Super cute!


----------

